# Downsizing night trolling boards



## SPLMAX SAM

I started playing with Off shore mini planer board and hard crank baits for top water column trolling










The board is light weight and has low resistance. I modified the board to use an OR red clip for the tail. I also add a small chemical light to the board to illuminate it. I bought some bracelet glow sticks (48 for $4.00). 










The board pulls a HJ14, P10 , DHJ12 , Deep bandit very nicely. The board doesnt pull as hard or wide as larger off shore board or the church board, but it does get the lure away from the boat. 

Once a fish bites , there is no resistance from the board, the rod loads up. No matter the size of the fish, it drops back. Once the fish is on the front clip releases and you are fighting all fish and no board. 










Cons
It is not very good in large capping waves. 
It will sink, so make sure your rear clip is connected properly. 
You must use finesse when setting the line. 

Pro
Blast to use
Cheap at about $15 complete
Universal - Port or Starboard


----------



## eyecatchum2

I have used them the last two years, they are now sold with the red clip, so no more upgrading. Those are some nice walleyes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Well done! Thanks for the review!


----------



## chatterbox

I bought 2 church tx-12 mini boards, a 7' gx2 rod, and sealine 17 reel using the same thought process. Haven't tried them yet. I called church tackle and was told hey would handle all deep divers that run 15' deep Thanks for the info.


----------



## EStrong

Church Tackle TX-12s are great boards for the size. The newer ones come with Church's "Board Clip" which is nicer than the older style clip that used to come with them. They also have pre-drilled spots for attaching the TX-12 Mini Flag system. I added some eye screws with split rings and coast lock swivel snaps to the back of my boards just in case the pin system fails and releases the main line. You can adjust the new board clip to release on the strike, or to not let go of the line. I set mine to release, you never fight the board, only the fish.

They also make two sizes of Stern Planers which look like bright orange ice cream cones and work very well.

I think Church is a great company. I've talked with them several times and they've always been extremely friendly and helpful with anything I've needed.


Updated: "_For night fishing I use Nite Ize battery powered mini led lights which I just rubber band to the top of the board, no issues there". _Ooooops... No issues with banding them to the boards, the Nite Ize mini glow lights are the issue. First few times I used them no problems. But then after a few trips the O-Rings got wasted and water got in. They are supposed to be waterproof, NOT! For $3 I guess that's what you get. Back to cheap glow sticks if needed.


----------



## Stuhly

Thanks for the info on the boards ! Can't wait to try these on my kayak in the Spring


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thanks for the info guys! I'm considering getting one to play around with at big dams on rivers like the ohio,muskingum,and sciota.....


----------



## DancinBear

Been using these for steelhead trolling for years. They are great. But they do sink. Lost a few.


----------



## chrisrf815

Check out the new offshore OR 38 mini board, it comes with a floating section on the top of it, and comes with a red clip on the back.


----------

